# where to ride in northern utah?



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

I bought a new four wheeler today and the wife and i are planning on riding tomorrow. unfortunately, even the little bit of mountain riding we did today was just too steep and uncomfortable to her. anyone know any flatland or EASY trails northern utah? preferably in or close to cache valley


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Most of the trails around Cache Valley this time of year are still snow locked to wheelers or closed by the Forest Service. Still, you head up to Hardware Ranch and launch from there. You could head south over Ant Flat to SR 39, a 13 mile ride one way. It's normally a snowmobile trail but this year it is mostly bare. Or you can head north towards Strawberry Valley but you'll probably hit some snow drifts around Danish Dugway and have to turn back, about a 5 mile ride one way.

Both trails are main roads during the summer months so the terrain isn't as daunting as say Providence Canyon, which can be intimidating even when dry.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

thanks Kevin! the wife and I went for a great ride today south of hardware and she loved it!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

You could always head up to the Malad, ID area. There are plenty of open trails up there this time of year.


----------



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

A couple other areas we like are the Franklin Basin area and Beaver Creek (by Beaver Mt.) areas. Both those areas have some trails that are easy rides but have pretty nice scenery.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

would you have a little more info about Malad @777? and thanks rukus, i wasn't sure if the snow was gone up there yet.


----------



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

Jmgardner, I should have noted in my post that there is still going to be snow in those areas right now. But once the snow melts in the early part of the summer, those areas are great to ride in.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

If you head north west out of Malad, like you are heading to Daniels res. there are 4-5 main turn offs. They all pretty much loop together. Get on Google maps and just research them. You also can go up two mile, which is south of Malad. Those roads head back to the east. You can also heads towards Devil creek, get off the exit for there and head north a couple miles. then cut back West. there will be a few cabins, but you will come to a camp ground. From there you can ride all the way back to Malad if you choose. I'm pretty sure you can get online and find fourwheeler maps for all this. Either way it is some pretty country. Have fun exploring.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

This time of year, the mountains are generally snow bound. Try heading west into the desert. Go to the Golden Spike Historic Site at Promontory and take some of the roads that head out that way. Miles and miles of dirt roads. Nothing really exciting to see other than desert and sage brush, but there is a ghost town out there. I haven't lived up north for about 41 years and so the names of the various sites slip my mind. If you are just wanting to ride, it is a great area for that. I always thought it would be interesting to drive the old railroad bed. Could be full of old relics and things. It is my understanding that during WWII, the tracks were taken up for the scrap metal needed for the war effort. The raised bed is still there.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks again everyone for all the info! the wife and I went to Malad saturday and went south east out two-mile road. if you grew up around here it may not seem like much but for us flatlanders from the southeast, it was gorgeous country, and great weather. the wheeler sure is muddy too but hey thats what they're made for, right?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Great that U are enjoying the out of doors------- the mud I try and stay away from


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

ha being from the the swamps of alabama, its like i gravitate to mud


----------

